# Cheapest way to convert to remote?



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would think that stick steer would be the cheapest. If you go with traditional steering, you would have to also purchase or build a console of some sort taking up space and also costing more $. May be better to just hold off until you find motor that is already setup with controls.


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

I made my own side console and mounted this kit on it with a stainless steel wheel. I know you can make a console i have seen your boat http://www.amazon.com/Teleflex-SS13716-Safe-T-Connect-Steering/dp/B00144AOV6/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1339537305&sr=8-3-fkmr1 this is a picture of mine


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm not too worried about the console, I have one on my boat now I could use if I decided to change over. The steering from what I've seen seems to be the cheaper part of the project ($100-125 for a teleflex system with the cable). The console I have is big enough for a wheel and controls if I mount the wheel off to the side.

I'm more curious about controls, what people have done during there conversions other then buy the factory controls.

Edit: thanks CT you posted that while I was replying, that system is exactly what I was looking at. What did you do for controls?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Come over to my house and take the stick steer out of my garage and the attached controls and give it a shot. If you like it then we can work out a deal.


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

used mercury set they are out there


> I'm not too worried about the console, I have one on my boat now I could use if I decided to change over. The steering from what I've seen seems to be the cheaper part of the project ($100-125 for a teleflex system with the cable). The console I have is big enough for a wheel and controls if I mount the wheel off to the side.
> 
> I'm more curious about controls, what people have done during there conversions other then buy the factory controls.
> 
> Edit: thanks CT you posted that while I was replying, that system is exactly what I was looking at. What did you do for controls?


----------

